# Show Names



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

aww those are cute

What about "on the sunny side of the street"

I know it's long but that popped into my head


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Aww, I love that one, too!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

thanks! 

"Sunny on a Cloudy Day"

"It's Always Sunny In (where ever you're from)" From the TV show, it's always sunny in Philadephia

umm, i really like "Little Mr. Sunshine"

hmm I'll have to think of more


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Have I told you how cute I think your pony is?!?! I love ponies... 

I like Sunny Side Up! It may be more fitting for a palomino paint, but still cute. Sorry, no ideas here. I'm horrible with show names.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Sunday (Sundae) Delight

I love Little Mr Sunshine!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Sunday (Sundae) Delight
> 
> I love Little Mr Sunshine!


I love it to! It's very pony sounding!


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Sunday (Sundae) Delight


Oh my god, that's too cute! I really like that one!

Thanks everyone for the ideas and "critique". I think it's a tie between Sunday Delight (thank you JDI!), Sunny Side Up, or Little Mr. Sunshine.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Cheval said:


> JustDressageIt said:
> 
> 
> > Sunday (Sundae) Delight
> ...



Yay! I'm glad you like it!!


----------

